# PFC 200 750-8206/0000-0012 Porifbuskommunikation zu ABB PM877 Controller



## fanatics (6 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf dem Gebiet Wago ein absoluter Anfänger, jedoch soll ich jetzt zu Testzwecken ein Profibus Netzwerk zwischen einem ABB Controller (Master) und einem WAGO Controller PFC200 750-8206 (Slave) herstellen. Nur ist mein Problem das der Slave zwar auf der Seite von ABB erkannt wird (LIVE Liste) aber der Wago Controller immernoch die rot blinkende Led anzeigt (Bus LED).
Jetzt ist die frage was ich an Konfigurationen noch vornehmen muss damit die Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann. 

- Die WAGO GSD wurde in ABB eingebunden. 
- Die Hardware auf WAGO Seite wurde angelegt (Bild)
- Ebenso wurde die Auftragsdatei in ABB Beschrieben.
- Bilder der Life Liste sowie dem Verbindungstest sind ebenfalls angehängt.


Liebe Grüße 
Fanatics


----------



## dingo (6 November 2018)

Ist etwas in der Diagnose zum Slave im ABB Master zu sehen?

Stimmt das I/0 Abbild?

Hast du ein PRG auf dem Wago Controller im RUN?


----------



## fanatics (6 November 2018)

Die Diagnose ist auf bild 3 zu sehen.

Ja, habe ein programm auf dem Wago Controller abliegen aber auch nur zum schieben von Variablen.
Im RUN zeigt mir der Controller bei der Profibusanzeige Fehler an.


----------



## dingo (6 November 2018)

Stimmt die Profibus Adresse im Wago Controller?
Kann man auch im WBM sehen


----------



## dingo (6 November 2018)

Weil in der Diagnose cfg Fehler steht


----------



## fanatics (6 November 2018)

Ja, also die Stimmt (2) ist eingetragen. 
Kann es sein das ich zum senden eine Lib für wago benötige?


----------



## dingo (6 November 2018)

Nö,
stimmt die "Richtung" wenn Du Variablen via Profibus schiebst?

Wegen cfg Fehler.

Eine Ausgangsvariable im DP-Master muss immer mit einer Eingangsvariable im Controller verknüpft werden und umgekehrt


----------



## fanatics (6 November 2018)

Ja, die Stimmen Slave ist OUT und Master ist IN


----------



## dingo (6 November 2018)

Wago Handbuch
BF Rot blinkend:
Die PROFIBUS-Kommunikation ist hergestellt, aber es werden keine Prozessdaten ausgetauscht.
Beheben Sie eventuelle Parametrier- oder Konfigurationsfehler und starten Sie die SPS des Gerätes


----------



## dingo (6 November 2018)

Denke mal, hier stimmt etwas im I/0- Abbild noch nicht.
Wegen cfg Fehler.


----------

